# SF draft possibilities



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

When asked which spot is the weak link on the Blazers, most in this forum will respond either Small Forward or Center. In this thread, lets look at some draft possibilities for the small forward position.

Who do you like? Who do you want to stay away from? Why? Did I miss anyone the Blazers might likely target with a first rounder?

Kevin Durant - By far the highest ranked small forward but only one team will be able to get him. No matter what the blazers are willing to trade, it is doubtful that they will be able to get Durant unless they luck out and win him in the draft.
http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/kevindurant.html

Julian Wright - A real everything man. He is a little bit raw but after Oden and Durant, is my pick for most likely to become a superstar. He needs to improve his outside shooting and his game to game consistency, but he can pass, dribble, block shots, score, defend, and I think would be a good compliment between Roy and Zach in that he would play solid but would likely defer on offense early in his career.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/julianwright.html

Marcus Williams - He is a SG but I think he could easily play SF, especially alongside Roy. An excellent shooter and ball handler who is a little weak on Defense. But at 6'7" with a 7'1" wingspan and great athleticism, he should be able to improve his Defense. Some knock him as having a bit of an ego.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/marcuswilliamsaz.html

Jeff Green - I have not seen him play but his profile sounds real interesting.
http://
nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/jeffgreen.html

Corey Brewer - An excellent defender and a decent outside shooter, he seems like someone Nate would love to coach. A real workhorse. But his offense is very raw and he is not very good with the ball in his hands.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/coreybrewer.html

Thaddeus Young - Quintel woods with a ton of brains and some basketball IQ. Has a great future ahead of him but may be a little raw for the Blazers and their young roster.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/thaddeusyoung.html

L.R. Mbah a Moute - Seems like another player Nate might enjoy. A real smart hard worker who works his butt off on defense. But, once again, his offense is raw.
http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/l.r.mbahamoute.html


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Yi Jianlian 7-0 230 PF China 1987 compared to Gasol but he is a tall sf in the nba that could play some pf. I watched him in the chinese championship and in the olympics this guy is good he won the championship of china for his team.

Al Thornton 6-8 220 SF/PF Florida St. Sr. martells size they say sf/pf but way too small to play pf imo but someone worth looking into.

Tyler Hansbrough 6-8 245 PF UNC So. nice hands imo he is an sf in the nba do to his size 

Alexis Ajinca 7-0 210 PF France 1988 overseas project too thin to be a pf but most likely a sf.

Ivan Radenovic 6-9 244 SF Arizona Sr. 2nd rounder low risk


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

My choices in order.

1. Kevin Durant 
2. Chase Budinger (can play either SF or SG)
3. Julian Wright
4. Corey Brewer
5. Jeff Green


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:
 

> My choices in order.
> 
> 1. Kevin Durant
> 2. Chase Budinger (can play either SF or SG)
> ...


I am so blown away from the choices that i cant make a list other then Durant then everyone else. This is a really great draft class. I really like Wright and Brewer.

I really hope the Blazers can trade Magloire for a mid to late first rounder. I want two picks in this draft.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> Yi Jianlian 7-0 230 PF China 1987 compared to Gasol but he is a tall sf in the nba that could play some pf. I watched him in the chinese championship and in the olympics this guy is good he won the championship of china for his team.


I admit that I have not seen Yi play, but I have a hard time believing that he could really be good as a SF in the NBA. There is not a single SF 7footer in the NBA. Sure, KG and others like him can play the SF position, but their best position is PF. My guess without haveing seen any footage is that Yi will be a pf and like KG, Sheed or Dirk, he will be able to play some spot SF. 

But I could be wrong.:biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/yijianlian.html

"Strengths: Good ball handler who has no problem taking opposing defenders off the dribble … Great finisher around the basket as he is capable of making some impressive dunks on the break … Fundamentally sound player with a decent basketball IQ and court awareness … Rarely does Jianlian force the issue, instead he let’s the game come to him … Unlike many players his size, he is a great free throw shooter …Runs the floor especially well considering his size ... His perimeter shooting is very impressive as he can stretch the defense out to 18-20 feet comfortably … While he doesn’t own many back to the basket moves, Jianlian possesses a consistent turnaround jumper in the post..."


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Nbadraft says that the Trailblazers would draft Rudy Fernandez. Is this a mere speculation by the webpage or is their real interest in him? Some webpages say Rudy will be drafted in the late 20's, so my question is what are these mocks based on? They say Rudy would play the SG but I think he could play the SF. What do you think about him?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he would be the sg he is too light to play the sf, we like him a lot.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Or..we could just start Martell and run mroe plays for him because kid can SHOOT!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

looks at sig


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> 2. Chase Budinger (can play either SF or SG)


I got my first look at Budinger today. I'm the first to admit that first impressions aren't everything, but WOW did he look average out there. He's incredibly slow on the defensive end and doesn't really work that hard to make up for it. Maybe he just had a bad game, but I wouldn't rate him as a lottery prospect just yet.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He's a stud, but I don't think he'd work out too great on our team.We already have Martell, we need a more athletic, defensive minded sf.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> I got my first look at Budinger today. I'm the first to admit that first impressions aren't everything, but WOW did he look average out there. He's incredibly slow on the defensive end and doesn't really work that hard to make up for it. Maybe he just had a bad game, but I wouldn't rate him as a lottery prospect just yet.


Watch another game. It was probably his worst game of the season.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Watch another game. It was probably his worst game of the season.


Yeah, probably. Everything I hear about him is great, but he just sent out a bad vibe in that game.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

L.R. Mbah a Moute.

This guy is great and will probably be availiable.

Reminds me alot of Luol Deng.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> L.R. Mbah a Moute.
> 
> This guy is great and will probably be availiable.
> 
> Reminds me alot of *Luol Deng*.



:clap: 

Exactly what I was thinking. A better three-point shot, and we've got a good draft pick. I don't know if he has much star potential, but atleast decent for sure.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Overall, I don't think any of the small forwards that we could draft from the 8 to 15 pick will have a higher ceiling than Travis Outlaw. He's got an outside shot (which is real important on this team to keep the opposing teams from packing in the paint on Zbo and B.Roy) and he's got world class athleticism. The rest can be learned in time.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

moute is a prince of camaroon!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> L.R. Mbah a Moute.
> 
> This guy is great and will probably be availiable.
> 
> Reminds me alot of Luol Deng.


I've always like Moute a lot for his hustle and scrappy plays, but I don't think that is enough to draft a guy with a possible top 10 pick, and thats the kind of pick I think we'll have.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

only 3 months to march madness


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Morris Almond: #22: Forward: Rice Owls

Class: Senior 3V
Height: 6-6
Weight: 215
*Points 29.9*
Rebounds 5.9
Assists 1.6
Steals: 1.3
Blocks: 0.8
FG%:55.1 (9.6M 17.3At)
3% 49.0 (2.7M 5.4At)

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/players/33794


Almond entered the draft last year but withdrew. Here's Almond's combine numbers

No step vertical: 31.0
Max Vertical: 35.5
Bench: 13
Lane Agility:11.45
3/4 sprint: 3.19
Rank: 19 (11 higher that Roy's)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1352

Saw this info elsewhere. Thought I'd throw it up here. Look like Almond is going to be pretty good.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

my pick is Thaddeus Young. Next to Durant he has the best jumpshot, his defense and handles are solid, and his first step is elite. He is very quick for a guy standing 6'8, plus the guy had a 4.2 GPA.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Courtney Paris just had 43 points and 25 rebounds in a game for Oklahoma. And she's a linebacker's daughter so a bulldog mentality.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the fire dont play anymore crandc

i still say go for YI!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

2k said:


> my pick is Thaddeus Young. Next to Durant he has the best jumpshot, his defense and handles are solid, and his first step is elite. He is very quick for a guy standing 6'8, plus the guy had a 4.2 GPA.


He was one of the guys I was rooting for earlier, but after seeing and reading about him lately, he appears to be more raw then expected. I think he will end up being a very good player in the league, but perhaps not for 4 or 5 years.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> He was one of the guys I was rooting for earlier, but after seeing and reading about him lately, he appears to be more raw then expected. I think he will end up being a very good player in the league, but perhaps not for 4 or 5 years.


I agree, he's not as ready as I thought he'd be.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

will he stay in school?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here is my draft board for SF...

1) Kevin Durant
2) Bill Walker
3) Chase Budinger
4) Thaddeus Young
5) Julian Wright


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what you wouldnt draft YI? or Moute?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Kevin Durant looks like the real deal IMO..

I agree that Bill Walker looks intriguing and Corey Brewer looks good too...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Morris Almond: #22: Forward: Rice Owls
> 
> Class: Senior 3V
> Height: 6-6
> ...



Yeah, Almond is a player. I remember him last year and thought he was a player.

He put up 44 tonight and can definitely nail the long ball.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wasn't too impressed when I saw him play vs. Oregon.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Wasn't too impressed when I saw him play vs. Oregon.....


You should of...

He single handedly lit them up. If it wasn't for that amazing run at the end and Tajuan Porter hitting some ridiculous shots the Ducks would have lost that game.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yeah, Almond is a player. I remember him last year and thought he was a player.
> 
> He put up 44 tonight and can definitely nail the long ball.



He's the guy I've got penciled in to draft with a late first we get for Magloire.

I'd rather have Brewer, but I doubt Brewer gets past 20.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so would you draft 2 sfs in this coming draft?

or a sf/pf and a sf

or sf and sf/pf

or sf and pf/sf

or sf and sf/pf

or sf and pf

or sf and c

or pf and sf/pf

or pf and sf

or pf and c

or c and sf

or c and sf/pf

or c and pf/sf?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Utherhimo said:


> so would you draft 2 sfs in this coming draft?
> 
> or a sf/pf and a sf....


I'd draft the best player left on my draft board when my pick comes up.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

No more putting all of our stock in draft picks. I have zero confidence in the Blazer management to pick the right player or being able to effectively develop that talent. Another rookie is just going to make this team that much more inexperienced.

I think the only way to right this ship is to make some big trades and bring in an actual playmaker. I'd propose Maglore and our draft pick to the 76ers for Andre Miller.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

craigehlo said:


> No more putting all of our stock in draft picks. I have zero confidence in the Blazer management to pick the right player or being able to effectively develop that talent. Another rookie is just going to make this team that much more inexperienced.
> 
> I think the only way to right this ship is to make some big trades and bring in an actual playmaker. I'd propose Maglore and our draft pick to the 76ers for Andre Miller.


No thanks. The only way you build winning franchises is through the draft.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> No more putting all of our stock in draft picks. I have zero confidence in the Blazer management to pick the right player or being able to effectively develop that talent. Another rookie is just going to make this team that much more inexperienced.
> 
> I think the only way to right this ship is to make some big trades and bring in an actual playmaker. I'd propose Maglore and our draft pick to the 76ers for Andre Miller.


So you don't trust them to draft, but you do trust them to trade? What makes you think they are better at trading than drafting? Depending on how far back you want to look, I'd say the evidence points to the opposite conclusion.

barfo


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> I'd draft the best player left on my draft board when my pick comes up.



That's true if you hit the jackpot with Duncan, Shaq or LeBron. Which is to say, not very often. All the other winners in the post-MJ era traded for their core players.

The Pistons built a winner by trading for Rasheed, Billups, Big Ben and Rip. The Lakers traded for Shaq (they even traded for Kobe on draft day but that doesn't exactly count). The Heat traded for Shaq, Walker, Posey and Williams for their championship.

The Bulls have been drafting high picks constantly for years and finally had to admit their failures and pay out huge cash to Big Ben to take the next step. They cut their losses and realized that building around the draft almost exclusively wasn't getting them too far.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Roy, LaMarcus and Sergio were all pretty good picks, we just need to give them some time and stop playing the vets. Perhaps we have the wrong coach, but the draft picks last year were very good. 

The year before, when Nash was here and decided not to grab paul because we already had Telfair, that was pretty stupid, but last year seems like they did a great job.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

barfo said:


> So you don't trust them to draft, but you do trust them to trade?


The Blazer have traded better then they have drafted lately. The Sheed trade was quality at the time and the Maglore trade seems to be lopsided in our favor in terms of value as well. The Blazers biggest failings in terms of trades have been stranding pat on expiring contracts.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> The Blazer have traded better then they have drafted lately. The Sheed trade was quality at the time


Perhaps at the very moment of the trade, but I don't think there was ever a time before or since where Reef and Theo were worth as much as Sheed.



> and the Maglore trade seems to be lopsided in our favor in terms of value as well.


You'd need an electron microscope to see the value of that trade for either team. 

barfo


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> That's true if you hit the jackpot with Duncan, Shaq or LeBron. Which is to say, not very often. All the other winners in the post-MJ era traded for their core players.


Uh, there haven't been a whole lot of champions in the post-MJ era. The Spurs drafted Robinson and Duncan, so not counting them really limits the choices. The Lakers effectively drafted half their core (Kobe), and Miami drafted Wade. Really, Shaq being the hired gun and Detroit being a bunch of cast-offs are the only exceptions that I can think of.

Dan


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> That's true if you hit the jackpot with Duncan, Shaq or LeBron. Which is to say, not very often. All the other winners in the post-MJ era traded for their core players.


If you just look at teams that have won championships since Jordan, it's a pretty limited pool. Even so...

*San Antonio *Drafted Duncan, Robinson, Manu, Tony Parker
*LA Lakers* Draft day trade for Kobe, SIGNED Shaq (you said they traded for him)
*Detroit Pistons* Traded for Billups, Ben, Rip, Sheed, drafted Prince. Would have been even better if they had drafted Melo or Wade instead of Darko (see best available player)
*Miami Heat* Drafted Wade, traded for Shaq

Detroit is the only case where the team's best player(s) were picked up through trades.

Let's expand it a bit by looking at the top 10 teams in the league standings today and their top 2+ players.

*1. Dallas* - Drafted Dirk, Josh Howard
*2. Phoenix *- Signed Nash, Drafted Amare, Marion
*3. San Antonio *- Drafted Duncan, Manu, Parker
*4. Utah *- Drafted Deron, Kirlienko, Signed Boozer
*5. LA Lakers *- Basically Drafted Kobe, Traded for Odom
*6. Detroit *- Traded for Billups, Hamilton, Sheed, Drafted Prince
*7. Houston *- Drafted Yao, Traded for McGrady
*8. Cleveland *- Drafted Lebron, Ilgauskus
*9. Chicago *- Drafted Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Signed Wallace
*10. Orlando *- Drafted Howard, Nelson, Signed Hill

Looks to me like most of the best teams in the league drafted their best players. 

To me, Detroit is the exception and not the rule. McGrady and Odom are good examples of top players that were traded for, but look at what their teams had to give up to get them.

McGrady for Francis (Drafted by Houston) + Mobley (Drafted by Houston)

Odom for Shaq (Signed)

You can't make your way from a crappy team to an amazing team through trades alone. You have to draft and sign shrewdly in addition to trading to raise your talent level that much.

Drafting the best available player helps you two ways. It gives you a better chance of landing a star and it helps you maximize the talent on the roster.

You can always balance out the roster later in the offseason through trades and signings. The draft is a big deal and shouldn't be treated like the waiver wire...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think we should draft a 30 year old so Nate will actually play him


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

This thread was to be a thread about draftable sf's and how they may fit with the Blazers, but like 80% of the threads in this forum, the topic has been hyjacked.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Nate McVillain said:


> This thread was to be a thread about draftable sf's and how they may fit with the Blazers, but like 80% of the threads in this forum, the topic has been hyjacked.


It's you guys running around like your hair is on fire in a panic (shouting "ICEBERG!" at every ice cube you see) that are hijacking all the threads.

Want reasonable conversation? Stop acting unreasonable.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

IMO the reason it was hijacked is simple. As of right now the Blazers have about 100 options. It's way too early to start a thread about a certain possition. Let's play the hypothetical game.

The Blazers trade Randolph for Lewis. Do the Blazers still draft a SF? 

The Blazers trade Jack for Marvin Williams or Josh Childress. Do the Blazers still draft a SF?

Portland ends up with the first pick and Oden has declared. Do the Blazers still draft a SF? 

The Blazers miraculously make the playoffs, win the championship and Ime plays like Zach did against the Mavs a few years ago. Do the Blazers still draft a SF.


I mean it's kida silly to hypothesize (SP?) about what we should do when we have no idea who's in the draft yet, even close to where we'll be picking, or if there will still even be a need for a SF after the trade deadline


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> It's you guys running around like your hair is on fire in a panic (shouting "ICEBERG!" at every ice cube you see) that are hijacking all the threads.
> 
> Want reasonable conversation? Stop acting unreasonable.


If it happens, no big deal, but there are about three or four topics that most threads degrade to. Nate can't/can coach, Zach should/should'nt be traded, The rookies need to play. These are all good topics, but do they really need to be discussed in every thread. This thread is about future draftees. 

I began this thread because I thought it was an interesting topic. However now the flow and discussion of the topic is dead. This is one major reason why I don't like this forum as much as I used to and I thought instead of just leaving, I would let people know. The best threads are the ones that continue down one topic, delving deeper and deeper over the course of weeks. 

I am not shouting "ICEBERG", but simple letting people know. I have never pointed out a hyjacking before and I think that doing so is a positive step towards improving the forum. And exactly how was I acting unreasonable?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> IMO the reason it was hijacked is simple. As of right now the Blazers have about 100 options. It's way too early to start a thread about a certain possition. Let's play the hypothetical game.
> 
> The Blazers trade Randolph for Lewis. Do the Blazers still draft a SF?
> 
> ...


Yeah... because you want to play your favorite game, "LET'S PUSH PANIC BUTTONS!"

How about we discuss NOT PUSHING PANIC BUTTONS. How about we watch our young core players develop without having 10 threads about trading them after each an every poor performance. How about we analyze the play of players who might be in the draft, and figure out who the best prospects are for our draft picks. How about since the Blazers have made a committment to building a contender through the draft, we intelligently discuss the process of building a contender through the draft more often.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Yeah... because you want to play your favorite game, "LET'S PUSH PANIC BUTTONS!"
> 
> How about we discuss NOT PUSHING PANIC BUTTONS. How about we watch our young core players develop without having 10 threads about trading them after each an every poor performance. How about we analyze the play of players who might be in the draft, and figure out who the best prospects are for our draft picks. How about since the Blazers have made a committment to building a contender through the draft, we intelligently discuss the process of building a contender through the draft more often.



When have I ever wanted to trade our young core? I love our young players. I hate....in order

Nate
Zach
Magloire
Dixon

others are either inconsequential or I like


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Durrant is head and shoulders the best SF in the draft. Bill Walker is very intrigueing but on the short side of SF at 6'5" or 6'6". Julian Wright looks very good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Durrant is head and shoulders the best SF in the draft. Bill Walker is very intrigueing but on the short side of SF at 6'5" or 6'6". Julian Wright looks very good.


Walker is as explosive of an athlete as there is. But, I'm not convinced right now that his offensive game is very good aside from him dunking over other players. I've only seen him twice and some clips, so maybe I'm a little off.

He'll be playing on TV at 4pm on ESPN2 if you want a good look at him.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I think Yi would be good to get or at least a long look nbadraft.net has us drafting him at number 8. 

Rudy has really climbed the ranks he is now at 14th which sucks cus i wanted us to draft him with a second 1st rounder.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I think we should draft a 30 year old so Nate will actually play him


So true.

Don't draft Yi. Under Nate's current plans he won't see any playing time until 2015


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

craigehlo said:


> So true.
> 
> Don't draft Yi. Under Nate's current plans he won't see any playing time until 2015


Actually, nobody seem to be able to prove how old Yi is... he might just be 30 already.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> When have I ever wanted to trade our young core? I love our young players. I hate....in order
> 
> Nate...


You just proudly put Nate McMillan at the top of a hate list...:whofarted

...And you are still trying to pretend you are reasonable?:whofarted


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I definatley dont want Yi. He just seems too reliant against bad competition. Also, skinny as hell. 

If Durant, Wright, Chase or Walker were there, no Yi. If not, I would at least look at him.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

did walker have a good game? i watched part of it and ummm ksu was getting killed by Xavier! We are currently in the 8th spot right were Yi is, I watched him in the championship game where he completely took over the game! I am not sure if he is a sf/pf or a pf/sf.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

mediocre man said:



> I think we should draft a 30 year old so Nate will actually play him



:lol: :clap: :yay: :clap2: :clap: :yay: :lol: :worthy: :yay: :biggrin: :clap: :clap2: :lol: :cheers: :worthy: :cheers: :yay: :lol: :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

With the depressing game today, we over have the draft to look forward too....what about Billy Walker from KSU? If we don't get a top 3 pick (Wright/Durant/Oden)...then this kid may have the most upside. I really want to stay away from the projects like Thabeet...we jsut don't have that kind of time to wait 4 years for him to come around.
Marcus Williams looks like he could be a baller, but he plans to be a straight 2 guard..where we have Roy, and then there's Julian Wright who is slipping a bit, andI fear he has the same skill set of a Travis Outlaw.
The guy I really hopes comes out it Spencer Hawes. He reminds me a lot of McHale, with his footwork.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

did walker do good? ksu was destroyed


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

8pts 7rebs 2assts in 33 mins but only 4-14 from the floor and he fouled out...he did just recently join the team, but the sky is the limit on him though.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> 8pts 7rebs 2assts in 33 mins but only 4-14 from the floor and he fouled out...he did just recently join the team, but the sky is the limit on him though.


walker is an overrated prospect who`s only saleable asset is dunking

i hate people who say because he can dunk he`s a superstar to be,he cant defend at all,his jumper is flawed,i would`nt take him in the lottery at all.

If u miss out on a top 3 pick then i`d be looking to take Chase Budinger


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> The guy I really hopes comes out it Spencer Hawes. He reminds me a lot of McHale, with his footwork.


I like Hawes as well and I think he would be a great match with Aldridge. They would really complement eachother. However, I think Hawes is a little raw, but so are 90% of draft prospects.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

walker did nothing when i watched that told me he is above YI ot ever the 13th spot.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> walker did nothing when i watched that told me he is above YI ot ever the 13th spot.


You really seem to be high on Yi. I think he may be decent but I don't know how well he will fit. He wil have a hard time defending other sf's and will get bounced out from down low when playing pf's. Please fill me in on what you know about him more then just what the draft sites say. 

Have you seen him play much? 
How raw is he?
is he as weak on the inside as others have said?
how is his shot midrange/3pt
defense inside/outside?
personality?
anything else?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

theres no way Yi is a sf...pf/c all the way


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nope he is sf/pf he is too light to be a c

yeah i watched him in the chinese playoffs last year and a bit in the olympics, he litterly put his team on his back with offense and defense in the biggest game in china, he has a smooth stroke, every nice first step, he is a face the basket type player, LONG LONG arms did get wild some times, plays my position defense swtiches pretty good. He looks good in Black uniform, I want to see him agian this year to see how he has improved, he is a smooth player, he does have holes: he is thin, passes ok, is wild sometimes... iirc he does has a nice spin move and soft hands. 

I like YI at our draft position right now 8th with some refinement he can be a very good player. He has ball smarts and is fiery at times and the next thing to come out of china which would mean a lot of fans! 

sergio roy martell yi aldridge 

sergio roy yi aldridge gray 

sergio martell yi aldridge joel <<===== thats a nice solid mix of playmaker, shooter, 2 slasher/shooters and defense 

or with zbo traded for 1st rounder

sergio martell durant yi aldridge or sergio roy durant yi aldridge!


----------

